# Brachytherapy CPT Codes



## bill2doc (Nov 28, 2011)

Having a hard time getting the right set of codes and can only find very old posts in regards to this procedure.  Anyone currently performing this procedure.  I have the following:  55875/76873/76965/77777 - also see 76942... So confused Can anyone help?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

Please post op report...


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 17, 2011)

Check your bundling edits and see if that will whittle down your codes choices.


----------

